# Structure



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm kicking myself for not GPS marking a log I have been set up on for three days. I might have to run out past there this afternoon. I don't know if this picture will show up or not, but I'll try to post it. 
The bottom of this area is as flat as a dinner plate. I have fished it for years, but a few days ago while fishing every time I jigged walleye would come from the south of me. So the next day I set up ten feet south. When I dropped my camera I was right on a log. I have been seeing up to 30 to 40 walleye a day. A hog broke my line yesterday. I don't know what's with today, but I think the pike hanging by it that broke my line twice is scaring everything away. I seen thee walleye and a half dozen perch. The perch would take the minnow into their mouth right up to the teardrop, and hold it, but they would not inhale it like they had been previous days. 
Anyway, here is a photo, although poor. Visibility was about 10 to 12 feet.


----------

